# ffgeon's S13 Swap...BIG PICS



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

here are some pics of "ffgeon"s silvia swap we did over spring break. enjoy


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nice. Where did you get that entire clip?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

it took them for ever to deliver and the clip wasnt in the greatest shape. for instance, the lower oil pan and pickup are damaged beyond repair.....we are waiting for a new one. thats all thats holding us up from starting the car.

jon bought it from:

AdV Technologies 
5863 Leslie Street, Unit 212 
Toronto, ON M2H 1J8 
CA 
416-835-8490 
Fax:416-742-0151 


Domain Name: ADVTEKK.COM 

Administrative Contact: 
Mizzi, Marcus [email protected] 
5863 Leslie Street, Unit 212 
Toronto, ON M2H 1J8 
CA 
416-835-8490 
Fax:416-742-0151 


Technical Contact: 
Mizzi, Marcus [email protected] 
5863 Leslie Street, Unit 212 
Toronto, ON M2H 1J8 
CA 
416-835-8490 
Fax:416-742-0151


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Hi JAvier, i see you finally got the clip you ordered a while ago ... good to see you did get it after all !!...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

yup...finally got it. cant wait to fire it up


----------

